# Rex Rat Losing Hair? Balding



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Rex Rat Losing Hair? Balding*

So ive noticed that it seems like my boy charlie is losing patches of hair. He is a rex so his fur has always been a little sparse in some areas, particulary on his back end, but it really seems like recently that he is losing his hair. His back it is almost fully exposed, hairless. He is about 9 months old..dont know if that means anything.. Im just a little concerned, he doesnt seem to be unhealthy or anything, and nothing looks wrong with his skin, i just didnt know if this was like a symptom of somethin else or if anyone has ever heard of this? 

This was taken a couple months ago








And these were taken today:


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Rex Rat Losing Hair? Balding*

He is probably a double rex, aka patchwork rex, they periodically loose and gain fur


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Rex Rat Losing Hair? Balding*

Patchwork and double rex lose their hair in a much larger scale - they are predominantly hairless.

Rexes hair can thin as they get older. I have a male who is a very poor rex (it's only really become noticable with age) and he has thinned particularily around the back like your boy.



> For females and most males, this is about it. Though the coat may thicken/ tighten and then thin again, most Rex rats never regain their original “permed” appearance. For the rare male, however, this is not true. Once in a while you will get one that does regain that lush curly coat. Few and far between, these big males are really something to see.
> 
> Male or female, wavy or permed, all Rex coats have the unfortunate tendency to thin as they age. Often by the time they are 18 months old, their coat is very thin and patches are bald.


from http://www.afrma.org/rexrat.htm

Not saying that this is the only explination - but it's certainly not uncommon. Poor rex genes could lead to premature thinning, no doubt.

If he is otherwise eating and behaving normally and you've not noticed anything like scabs/discolouration of the skin ... I wouldn't worry just yet


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Rex Rat Losing Hair? Balding*

Oh ok thankyou, im not exactly new to rats, but id never had a rex before Charlie, i didnt know there were so many different kinds of fur. lol. From what you guys have told me, im pretty convinced that that is his only problem, he isnt scratching or anything more than usual, I am a little sad he prolly will never have his beautiful full coat again though..oh well Hes beautiful all in the same. Thanks again.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rex Rat Losing Hair? Balding*

My rexes often start thinning when they are young. its perfectly normal. A standard coat's hair is all individual and flat and covers the skin...a rex's fur is together in clumps and when they get older the skin shows through.


----------

